
Scientists reconstruct the Pioneer spacecraft anomaly - fiaz
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=scientists-reconstruct-the-pioneer-spacecraft-anomaly
======
TrevorJ
"The Moffett Field, Calif.–facility was about to throw out hundreds of
magnetic disks containing the Pioneer telemetric data—temperature and power
readings that the twin craft had sent back to NASA once every few minutes
until they traveled out of range"

What the hell kind of idiots work at NASA??? I mean COME ON. What is the damn
point of sending a ship into space at all if some dude randomly decides to
throw away all the telemetry data? Give me my tax money back and print a
retraction for the term "rocket science" now please.

